# Edit a Miui Lockscreen



## [email protected]

I was needing guidance or help if anybody would be willing. With all the new progress with MIUI and the lockscreen with weather I was trying to make my own to reflect the weather and add a new function for a camera shortcut. I like the Samsung puzzle lockscreen so that was my base.

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-8uqoPQfykPc/Ti9xklo9iKI/AAAAAAAABjg/l5seLbVcU8Y/preview.png

I found this thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1134657

and watched this video (Yes in full lol)





and I am more confused now than before lol I downloaded the .mtz and renamed it to .zip so I could see the files and DL notepad ++ and GIMP but I have no clue as to how to use the program. Am I over my head with this project or can it not even be done. I am really new to this. Thanks in advance and have a happy holiday.


----------



## runnirr

Gimp is just for editing the images. Notepad+ + would be for editing the xml file.


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah upon more reading I realize that but can u edit a pre made theme or dose it have to be from scratch?


----------



## runnirr

[email protected] said:


> Yeah upon more reading I realize that but can u edit a pre made theme or dose it have to be from scratch?


You can edit existing ones.

I edited the ICS lockscreen to open google voice instead of the SMS app, which is about the extent of my knowledge about MIUI lockscreens.

You change the extention from .mtz to .zip, open it up and look in the frameworks folder (i think). There should be a bunch of images and some .xml file with a bunch of lines. The images are shown, while the xml file defines where the images appear and different actions and results that happen.

I ran into an issue where one version of the lockscreen i downloaded I could not edit and had to find a different one, but I dont know much about the difference or if there is a better choice. Maybe someone else has more infomation.

Hope this helps, if you have more questions I'll try to anwer them.


----------



## [email protected]

runnirr said:


> You can edit existing ones.
> 
> I edited the ICS lockscreen to open google voice instead of the SMS app, which is about the extent of my knowledge about MIUI lockscreens.
> 
> You change the extention from .mtz to .zip, open it up and look in the frameworks folder (i think). There should be a bunch of images and some .xml file with a bunch of lines. The images are shown, while the xml file defines where the images appear and different actions and results that happen.
> 
> I ran into an issue where one version of the lockscreen i downloaded I could not edit and had to find a different one, but I dont know much about the difference or if there is a better choice. Maybe someone else has more infomation.
> 
> Hope this helps, if you have more questions I'll try to anwer them.


Thank you. That is more of a step fwd than I was before


----------



## gmandavid

runnirr said:


> You can edit existing ones.
> 
> I edited the ICS lockscreen to open google voice instead of the SMS app, which is about the extent of my knowledge about MIUI lockscreens.
> 
> You change the extention from .mtz to .zip, open it up and look in the frameworks folder (i think). There should be a bunch of images and some .xml file with a bunch of lines. The images are shown, while the xml file defines where the images appear and different actions and results that happen.
> 
> I ran into an issue where one version of the lockscreen i downloaded I could not edit and had to find a different one, but I dont know much about the difference or if there is a better choice. Maybe someone else has more infomation.
> 
> Hope this helps, if you have more questions I'll try to anwer them.


Can I get a copy of the edited lockscreen, runnir?
Also, could you tell me how you did it? I also want to change the camera shortcut (it does not work at all atm).


----------



## mmseng

I heard it was 2012. How come we can't customize the lockscreen app shortcuts from a menu?


----------

